

See what the same surgery costs at different providers - lauradhamilton
http://www.additiveanalytics.com/solutions/compare_prices

======
lauradhamilton
I also did a map that shows how prices vary from state to state:
[http://www.additiveanalytics.com/solutions/nationwide_price_...](http://www.additiveanalytics.com/solutions/nationwide_price_compare)

------
balor123
Nice website. The MaternityCompare page is driving my browser crazy though.
And it's a bit unclear what the product really is.

